# Getting Back In Shape



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a physical fitness test comming up soon and I was wondering if anyone had a sure-fire way of trimming off some of the weight I've gained over the past six months. I have 1.5 months until the physical and I still have a body fat % that I am not happy about, its all gut: 

(Meat + Cheese x Guiness = Not Exactly the Atkins Diet)

Hey no one line posts like, "Diet and exercise". I don't have donut crumbs on my uniform, just looking for honest suggestions here.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

What does the test detail? There really is no magic to it.....if you want to follow a plan.....eat right...do not drink soda because the sugar content is way to high and your body will just burn sugar and not fat......if you can eliminate caffeine, do so, I noticed big differences running without the constant cup of coffee each morning. You must be disciplined, I am sure that you believe you are, but you need to set goals that are high if you want to be at your best....I noticed the best workout for the police physical tests is running....do not get discouraged if you can't jog for a 1/2 mile, I couldn't when I first started. So I sprinted each day 3-6 times a day on the beach. on the road, at the high school field. At first I would sprint about 1/10 of a mile and then walk till I felt more energy and then do it again....consistency is key, but every week go further. It took me about 2 months to be able to sprint 1/4 mile in 60 seconds without feeling like I was about to have a heart attack. Now I can jog 4-5 miles and feel good about it. Just look at the guys and gals who just graduated from the South Weymouth Academy.....10 mile run each day, god bless them....I am sure they can chime in and say run, run, run. I know a retired Trooper who told me about when he was in the academy for the state police way back when and that you had to run everywhere and when they ran they had to hold a weapon over head....not sure which one but I am sure we have some Troopers on this board that can explain.....RUN, RUN, RUN.

PS....Take it easy on the Guiness too, it doesn't help the gut. Good Luck 8)


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

shawnr76 said:


> I know a retired Trooper who told me about when he was in the academy for the state police way back when and that you had to run everywhere and when they ran they had to hold a weapon over head....not sure which one but I am sure we have some Troopers on this board that can explain.....RUN, RUN, RUN.


M-1 Rifle.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Treadmill intense for 20 minutes everyday. don't run on pavement you will get shin splints and you don't want them during your PT test. Mornings are the best time to workout to loss weight. Eat 5/6 small meals a day don't eat 2/3 large meals,large meals slow down you metabolism. Its a pain in the ass to eating 5/6 small meals but it works. Good Luck!!


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

When running (pavement or otherwise), do your best to run on your toes! It sounds silly, but it is the proper method. It will prevent shin splints, help build up lower leg muscles, and give you a better workout overall.

On a related note, anyone else doing the MLEMF 5K this weekend?

-Mike


----------



## Cadet101 (Nov 6, 2002)

1-800 94 Jenny


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

> When running (pavement or otherwise), do your best to run on your toes! It sounds silly, but it is the proper method.


I ran track in high school and I can honestly say if you have a tendency to get shin splints, no matter how you run (toes or not) you'll have pain afterwards. If you do get them, this is what I used to do:

Get a few of those bathroom dixie cups, fill them with water and freeze them.
After you run, take them out of the freezer (dur) and peel the cup off. 
Massage them into your shins until their melted. 
It's amazing how good it feels.

Also, if you flex your toes (you know, point them, relax them, point them) or have someone push down on your toes, it feels really REALLY good after having a long run. Make sure you stretch your calves both before and after you run.

Make sure you have proper footwear, too. If you are prone to shin splits, you can tape your feet and ankles. I never did it because it never helped me, but I'm sure you can look it up online to find the right way.

Good luck


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

Well I, like many others, got out of shape since my academy. I need to get back in my tip top shape for my August wedding!


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

female p.o. said:


> Well I, like many others, got out of shape since my academy. I need to get back in my tip top shape for my August wedding!


What about after the wedding? :lol:


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

Fortunately for me , I have a high metabolism..... Getting into tip top shape won't be that much work ... 8)


----------



## svthlcpdmedic (Apr 27, 2003)

*NH Physical*

I have found that the Atkins diet actually works! :lol: I have gone from 235 lbs to 215lbs in 6 weeks all I do is watch the carbs and eat like a king. For the state of NH PE they use the Cooper Fitness Standards, The Minimum Performace Standards (35% Cooper Standards)

Bench Press Push-Ups Sit-Ups 1.5 Mi. Run

Male 18-29 96% 27 Minute 37 Minute 13:06
Female 18-29 58% 22 Minute 31 Minute 15:48

Male 30-39 86% 21 Minute 33 Minute 13:53
Female 30-39 52% 17 Minute 24 Minute 16:23

Male 40-49 78% 16 Minute 28 Minute 14:47
Female 40-49 48% 11 Minute 19 Minute 16:59

Male 50-59 70% 11 Minute 22 Minute 15:53
Female 50-59 43% 10 Minute 12 Minute 18:09

*Bench Press weight is based on the percentage of your body weight.

Good Luck 8)


----------



## kmartinsen (Jan 5, 2004)

1. Diet: Eat small meals frequently. No junk food. Plan/pre-cook your meals for the day, or even the week. Maybe go low fat for the month, but dont cut it out of your diet. Drink lots of water and take your vitamins. Watch the complex carb intake before you go to bed. 

2. Cardio: Thats my vote... run- swim-run. I use to mix up my sessions of cardio to focus on endurance as well as speed. Try a long medium paced jog, the next time try the walk-run-sprint. I use to do this telephone pole to telephone pole, you kind of look like a tool, but it gets you in shape. 
Time/Distance/Intensity.

3. Make your diet and cardio a priority. Make a schedule and stick to it. Be consistant.

If you don't wish to go from Guiness to the Mic-Ultra, I would just add a couple more telephone poles.

Good luck with the test!


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

ANOTHER BIT OF ADVICE..............STOP EATING MCDONALDS!


----------



## COLE (Feb 7, 2003)

Not sure about everyone else, but eating on the last-half tends to kill me. Not to mention "fast food" is almost always the only option.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

kmartinsen said:


> 1. Diet: Eat small meals frequently. No junk food. Plan/pre-cook your meals for the day, or even the week. Maybe go low fat for the month, but dont cut it out of your diet. Drink lots of water and take your vitamins. Watch the complex carb intake before you go to bed.
> 
> 2. Cardio: Thats my vote... run- swim-run. I use to mix up my sessions of cardio to focus on endurance as well as speed. Try a long medium paced jog, the next time try the walk-run-sprint. I use to do this telephone pole to telephone pole, you kind of look like a tool, but it gets you in shape.
> Time/Distance/Intensity.
> ...


Now this sounds like a plan to go with.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I'll rent out my M1 garand for $20.00 week for anyone intersted in the old MSP training regimen! Only wimps use Ar-15's Mini 14's :shock:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for all your advice. I've come to the following conclusions:

1) You never know how out of shape you are until you try to get back in shape.

2) You never know how much bad or high calorie/fat foods you eat until you sit down and analyze it.

3) If you don't friggin strech before you run you'll lose a day of good exercise as you recover.

I've cut out all the beer from my diet, all chocholate, candy, soda, snack foods and fast food. I've taken my midshift meal from junk food/fast food and replaced with with a bowl of vegtables. I am running every day, swimming at the gym on Fridays. Getting back into shape takes a great deal of self-discipline. Its a whole lot easier with a Drill screaming at you to keep running then it is when its just you. I just keep thinking of the consequences of not getting back in shape and thats enough to keep me pushing.

MPD61, pm me about the M1, I may be interested. If not for running with it, for recreating the routine I used to do with my M16 in the Army.


----------



## biged86 (Nov 20, 2003)

> I've cut out all the beer from my diet,


Screw that! :t:


----------

